# anyone know the confidential line/office where you can report suspected fradulent soc



## money man (16 Mar 2007)

Does anyone know the confidential line/office where you can report suspected fradulent social welfare claims. Ive seen ads some months ago but didnt note the number/office. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swallows (19 Mar 2007)

*Re: Suspected Fradulent SW claims*

Well there you go money man, no fraud in this country it would appear. I dont know the number either. Go to the SW website it might be there.


----------



## tomred1 (20 Mar 2007)

*Re: Suspected Fradulent SW claims*

Just ring the local social welfare office to report fruad claims, it is confidental. Dont know of any special line.


----------



## money man (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Suspected Fradulent SW claims*

Thanks seems from other post searches etc that people frown on those who seem to think that reporting someone doing this is being petty or is basically not a very nice person. At the same time the give out stink about politicians taking backhanders. This type of fraud adds up and is the reason why we pay higher taxes than we would otherwise need to. Its also preventing the money from going to those who really need it.


----------



## bond-007 (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Suspected Fradulent SW claims*

Strange considering the ethos of AAM.


----------



## ClubMan (28 Mar 2007)

*Re: Suspected Fradulent SW claims*



money man said:


> Thanks seems from other post searches etc that people frown on those...


*Some *people.


----------

